# 204 or 22-250 or 243 what would it be



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

which one would you pick for coyotes i am goin to sell my new compond and get a rifle and a foxpro call i have never shoot a 204 but have shot a 250 and have a 243 right now but its a single shot tc encore prohunter thanks for all the info love this site


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad you love it here Ohiohunter88.

Given the distances you will be shooting a 204 would be awesome there. However if you were to ever want to hunt deer someplace that would allow a rifle the 243 would do double duty for you. That said you'd only have the one rifle for both, but buy the 204 now(good) and a 243 you have(better) and then you'd have two. Just a thought !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I am undoubtedly a big fan of the 204 Ruger, so much so that I own two, but for putting a smack-down on coyotes (at extended ranges when need be) I love the 22-250. Legendary! Both will run about the same to operate, but the 250 has that down range punch that the 204 lacks. If you're not reloading, ammo for the 22-250 will be more readily available.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You say that you already have a 243. no real reason to buy anything else unless you just want to.

Want and Need have nothing to do with each other when it comes to guns LOL


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for all the info yea i got a 2012 matthews heil-m compound i am thinking about selling i just want another coyote rifle just for coyote and woodchucks i dont reload i like the idea of valepacks of ammo for the 204 and 250 it sucks buyin shells forthe 243 $28 for 20 shells and alot of my shots are 300yds or more in sum spots


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the 250.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Can't go wrong with the 250.


And shoot Hornady Amax shells if you want to be fur friendly .. Last 6 dogs have had pinhole entries and no exit.. just sayin ..


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

All good choices.I have a 243 and a 220 Swift(just a little better than a 250 :smile: ) but i do believe next summer i will own a 204.My buddy has a 250 though and they are a helluva rifle,i will never let him know it though,lol.I would buy a 250 if i didnt bash him all the time on how pathetic it is. Look into reloading sometime,it cost a little to get set up but well worth it in the end.


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

i am getting a savage 11 bth in 22-250


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Tikka T3 22-250 and don't look back 








Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ohiohunter88 said:


> i am getting a savage 11 bth in 22-250


Wise choice on the Savage !


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just posted on the poll about picking up a new gun. A buddy of mine showed me a yote with a terrible exit from the 22-250. It didn't look fur friendly so it turned me off from the 22-250. Do you think it was just his ammo? .243 i think is a bit big since it won't double up as a deer hunting rifle. I've been looking at .223 because ammo is cheap and easy to find. Lots of pros and cons to weigh in on here. I don't reload yet so some of the rounds that are hard to find are out of the question. Although they interest me it isn't practical right now to purchase.

I know a lot of guys frown upon the Savage but I'm looking at picking up one of the scoped models on sale right now for $300 just to get me out hunting ASAP. I made the mistake of selling the AR :frusty:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a Savage ! I recommend them.


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone that frowns upon a Savage has either never shot one, or has had their butt handed to them by one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Savage great accuracy out of the box. All calibers will do the job. The 204 is a laser the 22-250 is a stronger laser farther range capabilities and the 243 covers ground for larger prey and animals as well as long range knock down power past the 22-250 reach. Reloading would make all 3 rifles affordable to shoot and dial in for the up most in accuracy. 243 make not be real fur friendly though but dead is dead!


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I've narrowed it down to needing 2 guns... 1. The Mossberg MVP in .223 (target and hunting) and 2. The Savage 22-250 (mostly hunting).

Wasn't trying to :hijack:hijack this thread.

I just saw people talking about Savage's plastic parts and parts that are not Made in USA in the yote rifle thread.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

The 22-250 is pretty much my favorite caliber. I have a rem 700 .22-.250 and it is by far the most accurate and smoothest gun I have ever owned. Years ago I traded an old camo mossberg 500 12Ga to some stupid kid for that rem 700 and it was the best deal I've ever gotten in my life.

I told him "you know that 22-250 is worth about 5x as much as this mossberg right" he didn't care he just wanted a shotgun and didn't have any money so I said as long as your fine with it....

As soon as we made the trade, I burned rubber out of there so he could never change his mind.


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

The most fun I have is in the outdoors hunting, fishing and camping. This is the reasoning behind what I am about to say. If you are going to do something because you love it, why not utilize the tools that enable you to love it indefinitely! So what if ammo is expensive, if you can still afford it, go for broke! So what if your friend or someone else prefers a different caliber rifle than you, unless you have a specific guideline for a certain hunt or type of hunt then use what makes sound reasonable sense to you and just be happy with it. I have a .223 mini-14 and it will do the job on any coyote, fox, wolf, lynx, bobcat or type of predator for that matter. But I have on order a custom .220 swift that is going to cost me around $3,800 all set up and done with in the end. This round is not popular or cheap but I love the ballistics of it and can't wait to have it finished. Already in my repotoire I have a .378 weatherby that costs around 135 - 160 per box of 20 ammo. But I love shooting this gun and I know I don't have to worry about it knocking down a brown bear when I go to kodiak. Point is, whichever round you choose just make sure it will get the job done and enjoy it. Enjoy hunting! Enjoy life, we only get one go around.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Savage Model 11 Trophy Hunter in 22-250 is the way to go. If you don't believe me, look below. Target was at 110 yards. 4 shot group. Measured 1/2 inch outside to outside of the bullet holes. This is out of the box with my handloads.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## Midwestshooter (Jan 3, 2013)

Savage = best out of box accuracy IMO 

Great shooting dwtrees! I love my Savage 12 BTCSS! What's your loads?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Your .243 will be just fine, OH88...Nobody in this area is buying yote fur (Haven't been to Mifflin, though I heard he isn't buying yote, either)...My fur-buyers say- "no yotes, skunks, or possums!!!!" Load up the TC .243 & put big holes in 'em!!!! :hunter4:


----------

